# 275 gallon oil tank pig smoker



## Bearcarver

I finally found enough pictures to show the 275 gallon oil tank smoker my son built:

Cutting tank open:








Sandblasting everything, inside & out:







Making one of the 2' X 2' dual smoking boxes (1/4" steel plate):







Cleaning up after welding hinges on:







Finished (front view):







Finished (angle view):







Giving "Old Smokey" a spritz:







Closeup of "Old Smokey":







Ready to pull pork:








"Them bones":







Turkey looks small in big smoker:







Old Smokey sun bathing:







Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner

Thats a best smoker for sure. I bet that thing is fun to have for a whole hog party.


----------



## Bearcarver

Whole pig parties are great (mostly for show), but I think we get better pulled pork by doing smaller smokes in the MES. A lot less "junk" to deal with than when you do a whole pig.


BC


----------



## northern greenhorn

Now that's a good size smoker, all ready for a party. He might want to put some more air in the tires.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks greenhorn,
LOL---It doesn't do any good to put air in those wimpy little tires. That smoker is really heavy, especially with those big fireboxes on it! Those wheels are the only screw-up on the whole smoker. He says he's going to put bigger wheels on it, but he is a champion procrastinator. For the time being, if he has to move it, he uses his forklift.


Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011

Ok thats one nice smoker for sure. Why does it have twin fire boxes ??? It doesn't look that big that it shold require 2 fire boxes?? But he did a great job on it too. It looks like it puts out some really good Q too.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

that is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice job!


----------



## fire it up

What a great Qview!
Nice work, on the smoker AND the pig.


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Job on the smoker it looks great...


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks mballi,
No cold spots with two fireboxes. Depending on what he makes in it, he might only use one firebox, but if he wants to use them (like for a whole pig), they're there. It has three chimneys too, with regulators on each one. It also has a big adjustable baffle inside the smoking chamber, just inside the entry holes from each firebox. The main handle is an aluminum pipe floating on a steel bar, so it never gets hot, and it pivots on the steel bar, instead of tearing skin off your hands.


Bearcarver


----------



## countryboy19

+1 That is why I built my UDS. I started off with a hog roaster, but after getting advice here it seems that Pork Butts are the better way to go for PP. I'm considering getting rid of my hog-roaster/smoker.


----------



## thunderdome

Thats really cool


----------



## travcoman45

Nice, very nice.  Should be able ta do some fine cookin on that rig.


----------



## tjohnson

Way Cool!

What did you guys for a counterbalance on the cover to keep it open, or does it just go overcenter?



Todd


----------



## tom37

I know the thread is a few days old but I guess I missed it somehow.

Hey bear, tell the son he did a fine job there. Looks great, and at least he has the forklift for moving it around.


----------



## pandemonium

thats a big rig there Bear, looks like he did a good job on the build


----------



## ak1

Wow! Nice build.


----------



## jirodriguez

That is the "Big Bear!" rig! Nice build, and good looking Que!


----------



## c100200300

Complete newbie to building a smoker.  I researched many sites and I love your design and build pics - Thank You for those.  

For my 1st smoker ever I am using the same tank as you - used heating oil 275 gallon.   I am going with a simple static setup for my backyard with a wood stove as the firebox (inspired by this commercial smoke - joint smoker in Vermont). 







The only things I am doing different than this pic:

- I am going upright like yours (saves space is main reason - no technical reason).

- Smoke in / Smoke out will be on opposite sides of the tank under the grate instead of center stacks like your pic for Smoke out.

Question:  How did you prep the tank for cutting with the saws-all?   I made my 1st cut using a very extensive method to eliminate the fire triangle, But want feedback on using a saws-all to do the remaining cuts.


----------



## k-swiss66

I THINK YOU SHOULD NOT TURN THE TANK AT ALL IF ANYTHING ADD SLIDE IN AND OUT TRAYS FOR MORE COOKING SURFACE


----------



## tshews

Hello All,

I am also interested in how to prep tank to cut.  I just picked up a used tank that has residual fuell oil in it.  Also what is best way to clean.  I know that fuel oil will not explode.  My guess is to build a very large fire in it once the top is off and then once the fire is going place the top on so that the fire will also clean top part of tank.  Any help from any one in this area would be greatly appreciated.  want to do a suprise pig roast for my fathers 70th B-Day in late June.  So time is getting short.

Tshews


----------



## oldnavycook

I'm curious how you fabricated the lip between the top and bottom halves...Just pieces of angled steel?


----------



## alleywalker

Does your son know a guy named John Thomas, he is building one like it and said he helped with this one?


----------



## Bearcarver

alleywalker said:


> Does your son know a guy named John Thomas, he is building one like it and said he helped with this one?


Just found this oldie:

Never heard of John Thomas.

My Son built it ALL by himself.

Bear


----------



## cobbsbbq40

If you dont mind me asking,you have two fire boxes, did you do that so you won't have any cold spots. Second the tray you have your pig on where did you buy that at


----------



## Bearcarver

CobbsBbq40 said:


> If you dont mind me asking,you have two fire boxes, did you do that so you won't have any cold spots. Second the tray you have your pig on where did you buy that at


My Son actually built this, but he did the 2 fire boxes so he could regulate heat from both ends, to even things out. They also each have a baffle between the fire box & the cooking chamber that is adjustable with handles on the end of threaded rods, in the back. Plus he doesn't have to light both ends for something small.

As for the big tray. At the time of the picture that was all he had that big. It was a lid from a big storage tub (flexible plastic type thing).

He said to tell you to search the following key word line:

*Dog Crate Cage Replacement Steel Pan Tray Floor*

He never uses this monster any more, because we found it's a lot better to make a couple Boston Butts. Less hassle---No waste.

He now uses his Big Green Egg & we both have MES 40s.

Bear

[h1]  [/h1]


----------



## pilch

That thing is awesome.

Down here we would call that a "ball breaker"

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> That thing is awesome.
> 
> Down here we would call that a "ball breaker"
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Thanks Pilch!!

Definitely would be one if you tried to lift an end.

Bear


----------



## bear55

That is simply awesome, very nicely done.

Richard


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear55 said:


> That is simply awesome, very nicely done.
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard!!

Yes, he did do a nice job. 

I stick to woodworking, but He's pretty good at that metal stuff too.

Bear


----------

